# How to gaine likes on Facebook?



## ariesinfotek (Mar 18, 2015)

As the title says, I want to know how to gain likes for Facebook. I'm promoting a business facebook page and wanted it to gain more likes.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 28, 2015)

you need to pay if you want to feature your page on facebook, or you can use it free, but need to work hard for you page.. telling every friend, group, pages, friends on other social network, forum, blogs.. this can help you to gain more likes...

Close the thread now...


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Like amit said, you can try the paid method...Sponsored pages are quite a rage these days..


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 7, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> you need to pay if you want to feature your page on facebook, or you can use it free, but need to work hard for you page.. telling every friend, group, pages, friends on other social network, forum, blogs.. this can help you to gain more likes...
> 
> Close the thread now...


This is the only method!No shortcuts.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 7, 2015)

there is hack for making facebook page to websites... google it..


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 7, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> there is hack for making facebook page to websites... google it..



AFAIK none!I googled many time to gain more likes for my Facebook page.


----------



## $hadow (May 8, 2015)

DO some investment to get some investment.


----------



## Lenny (May 15, 2015)

There's a thing called Media Buying. It's legit - talk to facebook if you have a budget. Also, set up your own Facebook Business manager for Likes campaign that let's you reach out to your desired / specific target audience but with a price to pay to Facebook of course.

If you don't have enough budget for campaigns, go manual mode. Join facebook groups, facebook conversation and promote your Page 
And lastly, share it to your personal page and ask your friends to share it and like it as well.


----------



## doomgiver (May 17, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> there is hack for making facebook page to websites... google it..



yeah, it involves spamming, and not only does it piss off your potential customers, it also taints your company image.

TL;DR : if your company is ****, no amount of marketing will improve it.


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 9, 2015)

Paid promotions would be your best bet.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 18, 2015)

[MENTION=308646]ariesinfotek[/MENTION]  [MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION]   [MENTION=173432]ashs1[/MENTION]  [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION]   [MENTION=309588]Lenny[/MENTION]   [MENTION=315779]Kymy414[/MENTION]
Like4Like.org - Get 100% FREE Likes, Subscribers, Followers and Views


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 25, 2015)

Will try it out [MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION]


----------

